# Super Dust Deputy



## MBurke (Feb 4, 2016)

Hello, I am thinking about adding a Super Dust Deputy to my 2hp Grizzly DC system.
I have a small shop in my basement and not to many tools (table saw, router table, jointer, miter saw)
I have 4" pipe and some flex running now and a Wynn Filter.

Thinking about the Super Dust Deputy because the Wynn filter is getting clogged up with the fine saw dust.
I have a small Dust Deputy on my shop vac and it works Great.

I have searched and searched about the SDD and different ways guys have installed them in their systems.

My question....how would you install the SDD to a system/setup like mine ?










Thanks for any suggestions ,
Mike


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MBurke said:


> Hello, I am thinking about adding a Super Dust Deputy to my 2hp Grizzly DC system.
> I have a small shop in my basement and not to many tools (table saw, router table, jointer, miter saw)
> I have 4" pipe and some flex running now and a Wynn Filter.
> 
> ...


I have a fellow woodworker friend who had the same problem and he installed the SDD in line from his drum sander to his DC and none of the fine dust ended in the filter. He mentioned that the SDD has to have the same diam. hose as the hose from the machine to the DC otherwise it cuts down on the air flow. A 4" hose in your case. I have seen where some of the small cyclones have 2 1/2' diam in/outlets ,these are made for vacumes and work very well too to remove the fine dust with vacume systems.

I am not an authority on this , someone else may be able to have a better idea.
Herb


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

You want to put the Super Dust Deputy (SDD) in the air stream ahead of the blower fan because that will eliminate chips going through the fan. I would turn the fan 90 degrees from it's present configuration and put it on top of the SDD with the outlet of the SDD going straight into the suction side of the fan. 

Something along the lines of this setup. Not my setup or my picture. Borrowed it off the internet for illustration.


----------



## MBurke (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks Hody
I have done some measuring and have come up with the option. Take the motor off and turn it on top of the SDD
Then run the same flex hose to the bag/filter body holder. I could keep everything lower than my 7' ceilings.
It would keep the bag and filter assembly in original configuration.
I would then go with 6" duct for my main run (which isn't very long) then keep my 4" drop to my machines.
I would make some frame work to hold the motor assembly 
Any suggestions or thoughts on this option ??
Thank You


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks like you would have to lose a bit of your shelf and squeeze your clamps a bit tighter...otherwise good idea to hose between the output of blower and input to bag/filter. When I first looked at your setup I thought of the same thing but it didn't appear that you would have the room...adding this hose eliminates that problem.

Make sure the SDD and blower are supported such that you can remove the drum without moving either...put it on something removable so it can drop down.

Go with it..."say good night, Gracie"...


----------



## MBurke (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks....I can rearrange some things to make it work... not a problem at all. Thanks for the help ?


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Will your main run come from the SSD, and is that a 6" connection to the run?


----------



## MBurke (Feb 4, 2016)

Yes....my main duct run will come from the SDD. I think the SDD has a 6" outlet....so I will go with 6" snap lock duct for my main..its not very long...It goes up to the ceiling and over to the opposite wall, which is only 8' straight run...I will have to do some rearranging of my table saw hook up. I have a lower 4" hook up and Excaliber blade guard 4" hookup


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Your drawing is exactly what I had in mind. Unless you are planning to operate 2 tools at one time, there's no reason to use a 6" trunk and 4" branch lines. The cross section area of the 6" pipe is a little more than twice the area of the 4" pipe, so the air speed through the 6" portion would be half what it is in the 4" section (assuming only one branch line is open at a time). Your total air volume moved will be limited by the 4" section and the airspeed in the 6" section could drop low enough to allow heavier chips to fall out, causing a clog. For a 1 person shop, I'd run 1 pipe size throughout. I think you'll be better off with 4" everywhere because your tool ports are likely 4" and they will control the amount of air that moves through the pipe. Note that at the very low pressures involved here, air is essentially incompressible, so it can't squeeze together and speed up to get past a restriction like it can in your air lines from your compressor.


----------



## MBurke (Feb 4, 2016)

So I just ordered the SDD 5" for the motor end and I'm sure it has a 6" input on it.
I know they sell a 4" model also but it wouldn't fit on my motor/fan assembly.

So I could get a 6" to 4" reducer and stick with all my 4" duct work ?

Then on another forum someone suggested I fit a 90 elbow to the top of my filter and then
use a bag on the bottom of it. Like DIY Tyler has done..Sort of.
But Eliminate the seperator body and just use a 90 elbow.

2 Stage Harbor Freight Dust Collector Hack - DIYTyler

Aarrgg....im not sure what to do yet .


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

It looks to me like what you are doing is building a basic cyclone DC system with a dust deputy.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike; off topic, but that's a sweet little router table!


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

MBurke said:


> So I just ordered the SDD 5" for the motor end and I'm sure it has a 6" input on it.
> I know they sell a 4" model also but it wouldn't fit on my motor/fan assembly.
> 
> So I could get a 6" to 4" reducer and stick with all my 4" duct work ?
> ...


Yes, I would just reduce from 6" to 4" right at the SDD. Once you've put the SDD in the system, I don't think the Harbor Freight separator adds any value to the system, except for a convenient way to hook up the filter. So you can get rid of the Harbor Freight separator if you want. Your filter doesn't even have to mount with the axis vertical. It will work fine in a horizontal position if it solves a space problem. The HF collection bag isn't needed anymore after the SSD is installed. Any dust that makes it through the cyclone is so fine it's going into the filter, not dropping into a bag.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Here's a picture of how to set it up. I use something like this, but ordered a 30 gallon fiber drum I got from U-Line. It has a metal lid that locks on securely. Easy to cut out and seal the opening.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

IMHO it would be better to keep the filter vertical with a cleanout beneath as for nothing else that once in a lifetime that you forget to empty the chip container and it sucks a bunch of chips and dust up into the filter. Cleaning it out would make you glad you did. VOE

Herb


----------



## bigmuddyriver (May 29, 2011)

This is my setup and it made a huge difference in the efficiency and power of the system. I used DIYTyler's video as guidance with modifications. You will be happy. Sorry about the flipped image, not very good at posting to this forum.

Tom


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

bigmuddyriver said:


> This is my setup and it made a huge difference in the efficiency and power of the system. I used DIYTyler's video as guidance with modifications. You will be happy. Sorry about the flipped image, not very good at posting to this forum.
> 
> Tom


I like it, but I would twist both the fan and the HF separator 90 degrees each so a straight run of pipe could go between them.


----------



## bigmuddyriver (May 29, 2011)

DonkeyHody said:


> I like it, but I would twist both the fan and the HF separator 90 degrees each so a straight run of pipe could go between them.


That was my original plan but couldn't make it work in my situation. Could have done it by mounting fan on wall to the left but would have had to work around air compressor piping and wall mounted shelf.


----------



## MBurke (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks for posting your setup bigmuddy. 

What size duct pipe are you using for your system ?


----------



## bigmuddyriver (May 29, 2011)

MBurke said:


> Thanks for posting your setup bigmuddy.
> 
> What size duct pipe are you using for your system ?




4 inch pvc


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

